# Neighbours - by Ssaylleb (~BHM, ~BBW, ~Sex, ~~WG)



## Ssaylleb (Mar 29, 2008)

_~BHM, ~BBW, ~Sex, ~~WG_ - A man finds he gets more than he expected when he relocates.

*Neighbours* 


* by Ssaylleb*​ 
Donny heaved the last box out of the rental van and started up the few stairs to the front entrance of his new home. A woman in running gear walked out and, seeing his hands full, kindly held the door open for him.

Thanks, he called out breathlessly, wishing he had more time to speak to her. She looked hot, mid-thirties, blonde hair pulled up behind her head and not overly tall, slim in spandex shorts and a tight top that struggled to keep in a nice large pair of breasts.

Michelle wondered who the hunk was; in jeans and a white T-shirt he was cute. She decided to do her warm up and stretching exercises there on the pavement outside the block of flats, figuring hed soon be out again as the van doors were still open. She spread her legs apart and reached down to touch her toes of each leg in turn, a pose that just so happened to accentuate her tight butt as she waved it around in the air.

Dumping the box on top of another in the living room, Donny headed back out to lock the van, still thinking about the woman and hoping she lived there. That would be fun.

Hi, you out for a run? he asked then mentally kicked himself for such an obvious line.

I guess so. She smiled widely at him, her beauty quite astonishing.

Anywhere nice around here? I cycle myself. He tried to make up for lost ground.

I normally run through the woods, just round that corner, you could go a long way. She smiled again, he really was cute. She was dying to know if he had just moved in (perfect) or if he was perhaps just a deliveryman or some other passing ship.

Michelle.

She extended her hand and he shook it, replying with Donny, Ive just relocated here. Im in flat 2 on the ground floor.

Cool, welcome then. Im in flat 6 on the floor above you, come by if you need anything.

Thanks, thats very kind of you, Im sure I will."

Gotta head off, otherwise it will be too dark when I return. Michelle set off at a steady pace, leaving Donny staring after her, his hand still warm from her touch. Michelle was definitely an unexpected plus point, he thought, and whistled as he went back into the apartment.

The next day, Sunday, he set up his hifi, then cleaned the place all round, unpacking and generally turning a couple of rooms into a home. Looking round as the room started to fill up, Donny felt good about his move. At around 11am he heard a knock on the door and opened it to find Michelle with two cold drinks in her hand, iced tea. 

Hi, I thought you might need something to drink, and I can give you a hand if you need.

Wow, thanks, thats nice. _Interesting,_ thought Donny, _not only gorgeous but generous too._

Maybe you could help me decide where to hang my frames? he asked.

They wandered round the apartment, Michelle helping him unpack the last items, then he got two beers from the fridge and they sat on the sofa.

So what brings you here? asked Michelle.

I worked for a business consultancy, but the pressure got too much and I wasnt enjoying it anymore. Now Im starting my own consultancy, working from here, so I needed a bigger place. And once I was moving, I decided to move a bit out of the city to enjoy better air, get more cycling in. I turn 37 next month, so Ive decided to take better care of myself.

Oh I know what you mean! Michelle exclaimed. Last year I went for two weeks to Italy with my best friend and gained like twelve pounds. It took ages to burn them off now that Im 34, not like when I was in my twenties.

So what do you do then? asked Donny.

I work from home too, I do illustrations for greeting cards, comics, sometimes company brochures, but thats more for the cash and less for the fun.

They chatted away most of the afternoon, Michelle telling Donny some places to hang out or eat. During this time they discovered that both were single and Donny chanced his luck and asked her to have dinner with him, as he wanted to liven the place up a little.

Michelle laughed and pointed out that he had no food in the fridge, so invited him to eat with her, and promised to be his guest once he stocked up.

Donny took some care over showering and getting himself ready that evening, and turned up at her door in a shirt and jeans. Michelle had clearly taken some time to get ready too and looked stunning in a blue dress. They had a glass of wine in the living room first, but Donny could smell delicious food and they soon sat to eat.

Its just lasagne, Im afraid, nothing special, said Michelle.

Donny helped her cut out two portions of wonderful looking home-made lasagne in a massive dish. He guessed she had cooked extra to have some left over for the next week. The pasta was amazing, rich and creamy, the meat full of flavour and the top covered in cheese gratineed to a crisp. Their first plate went down very quickly and Michelle offered him more. She took another helping herself, which she normally wouldnt have done. Although Donnys portion was more than twice the size of hers, he was finished before her and before she could stop herself she said, Wow, you sure can eat!

Donny looked up, embarrassed, and to smooth things over Michelle continued, Well, Im sure you burn it up with your cycling, youre in very good shape. 

The awkward moment passed and they had some Ben and Jerrys ice cream for dessert, and then finished off the wine on the sofa. They came close to kissing a couple of times, but knowing that they would see each other a lot in the building, they held back.

Donny settled in comfortably and his business took off well, commuting into the city maybe twice a week to take clients to lunch. He often saw Michelle and they would go out to bars or to see a film, but remained friends, nothing more. They ate over at each others place quite often, as it made sense to cook for two rather than both cooking for one. As they often went jogging or cycling together, their dinners were big affairs and Michelle had started eating more as Donny often took three helpings. Donny had relocated in April and until October both of them retained their trim physiques, however the cold and wet months of winter took their effect.

Donny used to go to a gym in winter back in the city but the only gym in the new neighborhood had old equipment and was not appealing at all. At the same time, he continued his high food intake, both at home and lavish spreads with clients. Without him really noticing, some soft flab started to form over his torso, his formerly rock hard abs now hidden behind a layer of fat.

One morning in early December, getting ready for a city trip, he found his trousers very hard to close, and the suit felt tight and constrictive all day. On the train he realised that when he sat a tiny roll of flab bulged out over his belt. Back at home that evening he got on his weighing scales and saw 177 instead of the usual 170. He did not worry, as he figured hed lose the weight in spring when he started cycling again, but made a mental promise to eat less.

Michelle also stopped her exercise during winter, and while she normally reduced her food intake considerably, this year she enjoyed the big dinners with Donny and started to gain weight. Sitting at her drawing board all day, some fat crept down to her hips, thighs and butt, filling them out slightly. Michelle didnt realise she was gaining, she thought her body just got softer with less exercise. When she stepped on the scale after a shower at the end of November, she was very surprised to see her weight at 148, up from 143 in October. Of course her appetite had increased and she was eating more even when alone.

Donny did not realise, but his lifestyle was now far more sedentary. He no longer walked the half mile to and from the underground everyday. Once weekly squash games with colleagues were history. As a result, his metabolism slowed down a lot and he was up to 183 by mid December. The funny thing was that Donny found he couldnt eat any less than his norm, he would remain hungry and raid the fridge at night.

When Donny went up to Michelles place for dinner one evening, he knew that the shirt showed his fatter belly, and wondered what Michelle would think. She opened the door in a tight pair of jeans and a short top, a small bulge of fat pouring over the jeans in a small muffin top. She had just weighed in at 154. Donny was surprised to see her softer body, but relieved at the same time. Michelle noticed his belly pushing the shirt out and surprised herself by thinking _Oh, how cute._ 

When they sat on the sofa, Michelles belly formed a little roll of flab and her thighs and hips spread outwards, straining the tight jeans. Donny thought she looked even hotter than before with her slightly fuller figure. Donnys shirt bulged out with his convex gut, and Michelle had a sudden urge to rub it. She looked up at him and noticed that he was looking at her belly, then they both burst out laughing.

I guess this winter its harder to keep the weight off than before, said Donny, patting his gut.

For sure, agreed Michelle. Look at my fat thighs, she said, slapping them lightly, and Donny felt a surge of sexual heat race through his body. What was wrong with him? Why was her weight gain making him hot for her?

Well, continued Michelle, Ive got roast chicken so were not going to start a diet tonight! and they both laughed again.

The chicken was exquisite, roasted to perfection and moist, as she had kept it wrapped in foil. Her roast potatoes were delicious too, and they stopped talking as they tucked in. Michelles tight jeans were painful on her belly and she surreptiously slid her hand down to undo the button. Once released, her belly surged forward and she enjoyed the feeling of the soft warm fat on her hand. They had soon demolished the entire dish and stood up to head to the sofa, both holding their full bellies. Donny said, I dont think this helped me fit into my suit any better!

Michelle was again surprised at how these words turned her on, and she imagined him struggling to close his trousers, squishing the soft white fat.

Donny now noticed that Michelle had opened her jeans, as her zipper had slipped down and he could see her red panties. Her belly filled the gap and he could now see a couple of inches of her tummy under the top. Following his gaze, she clapped a hand over her waist and tried to close the jeans, her face red with embarrassment. Donny stopped her, and said, Actually I could use some more space too, and undid his own jeans button.

Good, she said, because theres still dessert to come and its too good to miss. 

She pulled out a large dish of tiramisu from the fridge and prepared two servings. They plopped down on the sofa and their bellies lay round and fat on their laps. Donny again marvelled at her cooking skills. He could taste the alcohol in the biscuit base, and the cream was thick and rich.

Youre a very talented cook, where did you learn?

Oh, Im not that good my mum taught me a lot and I enjoy trying different things. That why I have to run so much, the rest of time Im sitting in here on my ass, eating my cooking experiments.

In no time he was licking the bowl clean and looked at Michelle, shy to ask for more as he had already made a pig of himself, yet it was so good he really wanted more. Michelle finished her own helping and saw Donny looking at the big dish of tiramisu. She looked down at his belly which by now stretched the shirt and felt so turned on she felt her pants wet. 

Want some more? she asked casually.

Without giving chance to reply, she crossed the room, brought the entire dish back and started spoon feeding Donny, who mumbled his appreciation through a stuffed mouth. Michelle straddled Donny and spooned the dessert into his mouth faster and faster, guzzling some down herself while he swallowed. At one point some cream fell off the spoon onto his neck. Michelle tilted her head down and sucked it up, kissing and nibbling at Donnys neck, feeling his dick grow hard inside his jeans.

Once the dish was licked clean, Donny slumped back, tugged at the zipper on his jeans to free some more space for his overstuffed belly and let out a huge belch. Before he had time to apologise, Michelle was on her knees in front of the sofa, undoing Donnys shirt, cradling and rubbing his bloated gut. She squashed her face against his fat tummy, enjoying the soft warm feeling. She stood up and pulled her top off over her head, exposing her fat white belly and her big tits in a sexy bra, red to match her panties. She kicked her shoes off and pulled her jeans down slowly, gyrating sensually in front of Donny, who was too stuffed to move.

In her tiny panties, Donny could see how her body had filled up. Her thighs were fatter, soft, her creamy hips bulged over the tight panties, her soft flab making her body curvy, gorgeous. Donnys cock stood upright out of his pants, throbbing for attention until Michelle took her panties off, stood over Donny on the sofa and lowered herself till he entered her and they rocked, belly against belly making love hard and fast.
_
to be continued..._


----------



## Skyseer (Mar 30, 2008)

Keep writing, I'm lookimg forward to more. 

You might consider slowing the pace a bit


----------



## billedmeup (Mar 31, 2008)

Great little piece. I love mutual gain stories.


----------

